# Any current DecalGirl discount codes? And your "skin-opinions".



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm planning on purchasing the "Library" skin in Matte for my DX:



And I was wondering what you all thought of this skin, and if anyone knew of any discount codes there are currently. Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered one last night and used PSPHOME as a discount code.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I used the same code a few days ago and got a 10% discount.


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have a discount. But I am currently waiting for:








for my Kindle

and








for my iPhone.

I wanted to coordinate with variety....


----------



## nightcat (Dec 22, 2009)

I just received the Pixies skin on Saturday, and LOVE it! Beautiful design on the back, not too distracting on the front. It was very difficult to choose just one design, however. Does anyone know how "re-appliable" the skins are if you were thinking of having a few designs and wanted to change it up every once in awhile, but didn't want to have to throw away any of them?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

nightcat said:


> I just received the Pixies skin on Saturday, and LOVE it!


Why have I never seen this one?? Looks so pretty!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just posted from DecalGirl on Facebook:

DecalGirl Okay Here we go: use code "MMADNESS" to receive 15% off your purchase! Hurry - this will only last until 8PM EST! www.decalgirl.com


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Just posted from DecalGirl on Facebook:
> 
> DecalGirl Okay Here we go: use code "MMADNESS" to receive 15% off your purchase! Hurry - this will only last until 8PM EST! www.decalgirl.com


Of course...I placed my order for the Library skin last night!  Figures...that's my luck lol


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason Shaffer said:


> Of course...I placed my order for the Library skin last night!  Figures...that's my luck lol


I think they are calling this Monday Madness discount so maybe every Monday they will have one? You can always order another one - with the discount?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

nightcat said:


> I just received the Pixies skin on Saturday, and LOVE it! Beautiful design on the back, not too distracting on the front. It was very difficult to choose just one design, however. Does anyone know how "re-appliable" the skins are if you were thinking of having a few designs and wanted to change it up every once in awhile, but didn't want to have to throw away any of them?


Beautiful skin. Is it more green, or is there some blue tinges to it?

Some folks have been successful carefully removing their skins and placing them back on the paper they came on. I believe they use a blow dryer to gently take any stretch out that might occur while removing. 
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
deb


----------

